# Septic System for BO



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking at purchasing some property and installing a septic system for our trailer. Came accross this and looks pretty good for me and the wife.

http://www.backwoodssurvivalblog.com/2009/03/how-to-construct-small-septic-system.html


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I love the title you used = "Septic System for Barack Obama." Yeah, sounds good to me.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

It looks simple enough.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Looks like it would work fine... but, not to be a downer just think you should consider a couple things. 
What would the local authorities have to say about this system? In many places they are super strict about septic systems, human waste is like enriched uranium to these guys.
How are you going to empty it, if you get a honey wagon in will he report you to said authorities?
Other than that I think it is great that people are taking more of this stuff into their own hands.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> Looks like it would work fine... but, not to be a downer just think you should consider a couple things.
> What would the local authorities have to say about this system? In many places they are super strict about septic systems, human waste is like enriched uranium to these guys.
> How are you going to empty it, if you get a honey wagon in will he report you to said authorities?
> Other than that I think it is great that people are taking more of this stuff into their own hands.


I am thinking completely under the grid survival. No taxes, fees, or inspections&#8230;  I know my wife will appreciate a good sh**ter!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Have you checked out the technology and equipment involved with human manure? The Humanure Handbook.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I am with you on that, I have as much respect for TPTB as they have for me and my rights 
But would you just let it fill up or try to find a way to empty it yourself?  I wonder if most vacuum trucks would make a fuss or just not ask questions?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like it should work fine. You could also put holes in the tanks- they do not have to be sealed.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sawdust toilets like the humanure folks advocate are definetly a viable option. MUCH nicer than those chemical porta potty things at least.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

This is a really small system but should work well enough if you stick to the limitation of two people with no shower or laundry. I built a similar system to this using an old 500 gallon oil tank that worked for many years.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Depending on your location you could find that an unauthorized septic system being discovered on your property could lead to a world of never ending legal and financial misery for you.

Discovery doesn't even have to be too complex. "Oh look, there's a trailer on that land. Records show that there is no septic system authorized for that land. I wonder how they're dealing with human waste. I better go and inspect."

And now comes the Health Department, the EPA, and all the people you were trying to avoid, to minimize contact with. As Al Pacino noted in the Godfather III, "Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in."


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Ain't that the truth


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The local tax assessor is good for the "Discovery" actions. All they have to do is say its there and you have to prove its not.

If it were me, and it may be in the future, I would/will have a composting toilet and go the Humanure route. To get a permit for the septic system(here in Texas), you have to go through the process of getting the "911 address", pay for a "Perk Test" and a list of other fees and permits. The penalties for violation of any one of them can be pretty stiff. All that is not much good for "Under The Radar" locations and not having the septic system bypasses all the red tape.



Bobbb said:


> Depending on your location you could find that an unauthorized septic system being discovered on your property could lead to a world of never ending legal and financial misery for you.
> 
> Discovery doesn't even have to be too complex. "Oh look, there's a trailer on that land. Records show that there is no septic system authorized for that land. I wonder how they're dealing with human waste. I better go and inspect."
> 
> And now comes the Health Department, the EPA, and all the people you were trying to avoid, to minimize contact with. As Al Pacino noted in the Godfather III, "Just when you think you're out, they pull you back in."


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Have you checked out the technology and equipment involved with human manure? The Humanure Handbook.


Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

The septic system folks in Texas are NAZIs. If you make a simple gravel bed for your grey water you diminish the size of your problem.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

A percolation test is needed whether you intend to go "under the radar" or not. You don't want to build a system (even small one like that) if the drainfield never actually drains. 

And if it drains really well, where is it draining to? Some places in this country have a 10 foot water table - in sand. You septic system may never back up, but do you want to contaminate all that water that is so close to the surface?


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

RevWC said:


> Looking at purchasing some property and installing a septic system for our trailer. Came accross this and looks pretty good for me and the wife.
> 
> http://www.backwoodssurvivalblog.com/2009/03/how-to-construct-small-septic-system.html


Just a suggestion on the planning. It would require an additional investment but it would return a resource for irrigation water.

I built a system for a prop owner in the mountains. The waste system was divided. I plumbing the toilet(s) to it's own system and then piped the gray water to it's own tank and leach field. He installed a pump system with a filter for the gray water and used it to irrigate the new trees on the prop. This water can also be aerated by using a pump and spraying. This is actually used in farming areas of the US now to conserve and reclaim water resources. 
This option requires using biodegradable soaps and not introducing toxic chemicals into the system. If hypochlorite (Bleach) is used in theory is should be diluted enough in the holding tank as to not cause harm to the vegetation receiving the water. Then again you can choose to not use bleach and opt for some other kind of whitener like borax or other non chlorinated whiteners in your laundry

Just a thought to save and reclaim water for irrigation of your prop.

You'll have to go with what your budget allows

Good luck with your project


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Just a reminder. If you have a shallow well it is using the same surface water as you are putting your poo poo in.


----------

